# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  قائمة مشتريات عيد الأضحى المبارك

## أم أحمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

حياكن الله أخواتي الكريمات

نقدم لكن هذه القائمة الخاصة بمشتريات عيد الأضحى المبارك ان شاء الله

وذلك لتكون مرجع لكن عند التجهيز للعيد من الآن إن شاء الله

بالنسبة للقوائم فقد تحتاجين منها البعض وليس الكل و قد تكون بعض الأمور موجودة لديك و لاتحتاجين لشراءها ولكنها محاولة لحصر احتياجات الجميع
ونرجو أن لا تتردد أي أخت في إضافة أي مستلزمات إضافية تخطر في بالها





*قائمة التجهيز للسيدات* 

طقم شيلة وعباية
كنادير مخورة
جلابيات شرقية
بدل للعيد
أحذية ونعل
مكياج
شباصات 
سشوار
اكسسورات
ساعة 
ذهب
شنطة أو حقيبة
ملابس داخلية وشلح
صراويل أو ستريتشات
عطور و دخون ودهن عود

*قائمة التجهيز للأطفال ( بنات )* 

فستان العيد
ملابس داخلية
شباصات
حذاء العيد
دلاغات
هيلاهوبات
ملابس اضافية
بجايم
عطور
ذهب أو اكسسوارات
شنطة العيدية


*قائمة التجهيز لأطفال ( أولاد )* 

كنادير العيد
غتر
بدلات العيد
ملابس داخلية
أحذية
نعل مع الكنادير
عطور
بوك العيديات


*قائمة التجهيز لأطفال ( مواليد صغار )* 

طبعا الملابس تختارينها حسب جنس المولود من اللي فوق
البيبي باج
حقيبة لأغراض البيبي
مفرش التبديل
تقريبا نفس تجهيزات الولادة


*قائمة التجهيز للرجل( زوجج أو اخوج ..الخ )* 

غتر 
كنادير
عود وعطورو دهن عود
ملابس داخلية ( قوانيل ووزرة )
نعل
عقال
بوك
ساعة
قلم

*قائمة التجهيز للخادمات* 

ملابس عيد جديدة
ملابس داخلية جديدة
حجاب جديد
يونيفورم جديد


*تجهيز العيديات
*

هذي بالذات فكوا عماركم من وقت دايما تخلص خردة البيزات الجديدة من البنوك قريب العيد

وطبعا مثل ما تعرفون اليهال يحبونها يديدة

وتكون عبارة عن خردة 

دراهم
خمسات
عشرات
عشرين
ورقة نقدية فئة 100 درهم
ورقة نقدية فئة 500 درهم
ورقة نقدية فئة 1000 درهم

وطبعا مستوى العيدية يختلف على حسب نوع علاقتج بالياهل اللي بتعيدينه

ومن غير انه في ناس تحب تنسق توزيعات للعيديات فإذا كنتي من هالنوع جهزيها من الحينه 


*قائمة التجهيز لفالة العيد*


الفواكه بمختلف أنواعها
الحلويات البيتوتية بمختلف أنواعها
الحلويات اللي تنشرى من المحلات بكافة انواعها
صباح العيد وولائم العيد لما الأهل يتجمعون وعادة تكون في بيت العايلة العود
أواني الفالة بالكامل ...الخ
صينية العطور والعود والدخون 



هذا اللي استحضرني الحينه

واللي عندها اضافات اكتبيها وفيدينا
والله يوفقكن خواتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ام شقاري

يزاج الله خير اختي ام احمد
كنت ناويه ارتب حق عيالي شنطه منفصله حق اغراض العيد قبل ما اسير .. و ما بنسى احطلهم عيديه في ابواكهم  :12 (46):  :12 (46):

----------


## شجون الفجر

مشكورة اختي ام احمد على القئمة الرائعة

----------


## موضه

مشكووورة اختي عالقاائمه المرتبه

واا اعتقد شيئ ناقصنها

----------


## بثـينه

تسلمين الغاليه على هالتجهيزات الرائعه ..

وأحب أضيف شي على ملابس الاطفال الاولاد ...

نظاره وساعه ... حتى لو كانت لعبه أحسها تفرحهم ...
كاب ...

ولا تنسون الجاكيتات لانه الجو بيكون بارد ...

----------


## Jadore

تسلمين ..
كفيتي ووفيتي ما شاء الله

يعطيج العافية

----------


## قلب_uae

:SalamAlikom: 

مشكوره اختي على القائمه الحلوه 
واعتقد بتفيدنا واااااااااااااايد
بس نسيتي شي واحد البنات و الحريم ما يعيدن دونه

وهوه الحنا
عاد كله ولا الحنا
 :13 (36):  ابا حنا

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## munamoor

كفيتي و وفيتي 

يا ام أحمد 

بارك الله فيج

----------


## Al_Kindy

مشكورة دخلتينا جو العيد حابة اقول لج ولجميع الاعضاء كل عااااام وانتم بخير وينعاد علينا وعليكم ويحقق ربي كل اللي في بالكم ((((عيييييييييييدكم مباااااااااااااااارك

----------


## ام رفيده

مشششششششششكوره على القائمه الشامله ماقصرتي

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

مشكووورة اختي عالقاائمه المرتبه

----------


## sama uae

*مشكورة اختي ام احمد على القائمة الرائعة*

 :Sob7an:

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

thanx dear 3la el 8aema 

ana ma 23rf a7atee el Eid wella my wedding 

wallah hala?? 

yslmoo dear

----------


## احبه حيل

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## ام ندى ...

يسلموو على الطرح المفيد

----------


## pink 7

تسلمممممممممممممممممممين الغاليه

----------


## Miss Sam

مشكورة أختي ... جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام البنين2

مشكورة اختي ام احمد على القئمة الرائعة

----------


## متأمله

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## فطومـة

*جزاج الله خير حبيبتي كفيتي ووفيتي 

وكل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة*

----------


## أم فيصل777

كل عام وأنتم بخير..ومشكورة أم أحمد عالقائمة المفيدة
في خاطري أجهز العيدية من ألحين 
عشان ماأتوهق خخخخخ

----------


## همسة حب

مشكوره الغاليه ويجزاج الله خير

----------


## أم علووي

تسلمين اختى على الموضوووع

----------


## سماء صافية

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ملاك222

اختيه لاتنسين هدايا الوالد والوالده 


ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## أم بوعوف..

مشكوره اختي

----------


## صدى الونه

مشكورا اختييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## shashey

مشكورة أختي أم أحمد
جزاج الله خير

----------


## لمsSsة غلا

يزاج الله خير
تسلمين الغالية

----------


## سلامــــة

مشكورة ختيه

----------


## ام وعووودي

جزاج الرحمن الجنه على القائمه الحلوه بس جنه شي ناقصها امممممممممممممممم بفكر وبرد لكم

----------


## sha6oora

سلام عليكم .... اشحالكم ... و اشحالج اختي ...

الصراحة القايمة حلوه .... واهم شيء عندي العيدية والفالة 

ما قصرتي يوم انج ذكرتني .... جزاج الله خير ا

القايمة اختصار للوقت ... مشكورة على المجهود الطيب

----------


## بنت كشيش

بالنسبه لاهل العين تبدا تجهيزاتنا لعيد الاضحى بفتره لانه عندنا عادة الشوي الجماعي في التنور وكل جماعه
لها تنور خاص ما تتصورون كيف تجتمع العايله مع بعض من يوم تاسع الى يوم العيد العصر وهم الا بذبح 
الذبائح وتمليح اللحم ومن ثم غسله وتتبيله ثم وضعه في الوخايف وثم رمي الوخايف ف التنور اللي يكون مولع من 
بعد صلاة العصر وطمره ودفانه حتى ثاني العيد قبل الظهر وما تتخيلون كيف الطعم والريحه وهاذي عادتنا في العين من اجمل العادات واحلاها
بالنسبه لي السنه بروح الحج وعيالي بيقومون بالمهمه بدوني
وكل عام وانتم بخير مقدما

----------


## bissanza

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## فراولة VIP

فكره حلوه
لنا عوده ان شا الله
مع اغراض العيد
ترقبواااااا(4 مغربيات من مراكش،،، عباة وشيله من نعومي)
لاااااااااااااا يفووووووووووتكم خخخخخخخ

----------


## شجون 2009

يزاج الله خير اختي ام احمد 

ووفقج ربي لما يحبه ويرضاه 

دمتي مبدعه ^^

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

نسيت الاضحيه قبل كل شي

----------


## أم حمدان999

تسلمين كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

يعطيكم الف عافيه ومبارك عيدكم مقدما

----------


## أم حمد 1

يزاج الله خير رووووووعه

----------


## حروف من ذهب

جزاااج الله خير

----------


## scars

الله يوفقج

----------


## فنر66

يزاج الله خير سهلتي علينااا

----------


## أم طمطوم

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
الله يوفقج

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

الله اكبر ...الله اكبر.........الله اكبر............لااله الاالله
الله أكبر .... الله أكبر ........ الله اكبر..........ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا..... والحمد لله كثيرا..........وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا

----------


## بنت المنهالي

مآقصرتي أم أحمد ع آلموضوع آلحلو . .

----------


## بنت الاحرار

مشاء الله عليج ام أحمد مابقى شي وكل عام وانتوا بخير مقدما وعساكم من عواده يارب

----------


## ثريا النجوم

يزاج الله خير ما قصرتي

----------


## إيمان العلي

يزاج الله خير أختي أم أحمد على اللسته

----------


## أحلى ملك

مشكورة ام احمد وجزاكى الله الف خير ..

----------


## حلاااااااايم

UP UP UP

----------


## حلاوة دلع

مشكوره اختي على القائمه الحلوه

----------


## حبيته بجنون

بنات متى العيد بالضبط؟

----------


## فراشة أمل

تسلمين ع التذكير

حبايبي العيد يمكن يكون تاريخ 19 , 20 ,21 من شهر 11 هذا و الله أعلم

----------


## مـسـك

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## stayl

مشكورة تراني سويت نفس ما قلتي 
و استفدت وايـــد 
اشكرج من كل قلبي 


< مع خالـــص التحيات ^-^

----------


## فردوس.

يسلمو هايدين مرتية وايد مشكورررررررة

----------


## ديـوان الوفـا

يزاج الله خير والله يذكر بشهاده

----------


## وردة غلااا

مشكوووووووره وما قصرتي

----------


## روزه

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## فجر النواعم

كل عام وانتم بخير 
يسلموووو علىالطرح

----------


## عبايتي

*واااااااااااااااااااااااي لا تذكروووووووني 

شي يضيق الخلق 

كله صرف x صرف x صرف xصرف*

----------


## soumya

الله يجازيك بكل خير اختي .

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

الف شكر

----------


## وديمه-العين

يزاج الله مليون خير اختي ام محمد
و كل عام و جميع العضوات بمليون خير

و تقبلي مروري

----------


## ام لطيفة 2010

كفيتي ووفيتي ما شاء الله

يعطيج العافية

^_^

----------


## بنت كشيش

تسلمين كفيتي وفيتي

----------


## banota.a7

الله يتقبل منج ويرزقنا الحج يارب ... عاجل غير اجل ...

----------

